
Google releases example code for Spark+Tensorflow training - sandGorgon
https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/cloud-dataproc/tree/master/spark-tensorflow
======
zebra9978
isnt training in tensorflow more effective than doing it via spark ?

